# Decoy Formation April 24-25



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

The Steel City Ring Club is proud to host an official Decoy Formation on April 24-25th. 
The formation will be under the instruction of Jimmy Vanhove and Rick Rutt. 
Jimmy comes from a long line of decoys. Both his father and older brother are selected decoys. Jimmy is currently the number one ranked decoy in France, and will be decoying this year’s Coupe de France. Rick Rutt has been selected to the Championship of France, 4 times and his dogs have won back-to-back-to-back (2006-2007-2008) Ring Championships in North America and he has earned the respect of the French for his love for the traditions of French Ringsport.
A Formation is a structured and formal training session. The end result being a decoy with the prerequisites to study and train to pass a Decoy Selection.The Formation is open to all Decoys both Trial and Training at any level.
The certificate earned by any decoy showing both the knowledge of the rules and the physical skills to perform the duties of a Decoy is good for one year. A decoy holding the Formation Certificate can attend any Selection held within one year of certification. For information on the location, go to the following link. Select the pin located in central PA and you will see links for Driving Directions, Hotels, Restaurants, and Vets ………….. 
http://frenchringsport.com/clubs.html
If you have any further questions fee free to contact Craig Wood: [email protected]


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Formation is this weekend. I call dibbs on the Cot in the bunk house!!! Cant wait for another weekend filled with working dogs and that crazy apple crap that comes in an old juice jug...:-D


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

You guys will have a great time. The formation in FL.was awesome and even though I am not a decoy (but have been in the suit many times at training) I took in a lot of information. It is something I recommend for any one that is interested in being a high level decoy. I wish I could bring my dog to help out but my time off is being saved for trials. I hope to meet a lot of the new ARF people at the trial coming up at Ricks on the weekend of May 8 and 9. 

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

We will be starting at 10.00 sharp on Sat! I look forward to seeing everyone again, as well as some new faces, and if you guys want anymore apple shine, you'll have to bring your own. The last group in here, drank all of mine. That would be the crew from Ohio, not to mention any names!:twisted:


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Rick, there was a young Frenchman who might have had an influence on your apple shine consumption...

Thanks for the hospitality, and I can bring you another apple pie, if you'd like 8-[


----------

